# Oval Office Tomorrow



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Who all is going?


----------



## MulatMayor (Sep 28, 2007)

Im in!! See yall at 6!!


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll see you guys... in two wks. Pirate meeting next week. :doh


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

can't make it this week ,bill hargraves capt meeting 7-10 thursday. frenchy and ihave 10 kids will be be taking out this weekend. alot of them never fished or been on a boat. should be a great time.ya'all have a few for me.:letsdrink


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Working graveyards :banghead


----------

